# HR34, Universal RF Remote questions



## Earguy (May 14, 2012)

In my house, we have an HR34 receiver with two IR remotes (his and hers).

In my usual spot in the room, the IR remote does not work well to control the HR34, so I was thinking about getting the Universal RF remote.

Now, if I get the RF remote, will my wife still be able to use the IR remote? If not, could I get two RF remotes and have both of them control the same receiver?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You can't use both RF and IR at the same time. That being said though unless you get the X-Sight remote that has built in RF support for the DirecTV HR receivers you'll be ok. The rest of the "Universal RF" remotes out there actually use a receiver near the unit it is controlling that receives the RF signal and outputs IR. 

For example I have a Harmony 900 remote which uses RF to talk to its receiver. The receiver then outputs IR to control my HR34. So I can use my Harmony 900 RF remote and the DirecTV remote setup for IR at the same time.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Earguy said:


> In my house, we have an HR34 receiver with two IR remotes (his and hers).
> 
> In my usual spot in the room, the IR remote does not work well to control the HR34, so I was thinking about getting the Universal RF remote.
> 
> Now, if I get the RF remote, will my wife still be able to use the IR remote? If not, could I get two RF remotes and have both of them control the same receiver?


Two Directv remotes set to RF will work fine.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

samrs said:


> Two Directv remotes set to RF will work fine.


I wasn't aware you could set two Directv remotes to control the same DVR via RF. How is that accomplished?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

am3211 said:


> I wasn't aware you could set two Directv remotes to control the same DVR via RF. How is that accomplished?


Set up one using the instructions on the screen, then set up the other following the same instructions.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

The same way you set up the first one. The satellite receiver will only display the directions once though, so you have to memorize or write them down or program all the remotes at the same time. Some folks have multiple tv's working off one DVR with RF remotes at each tv. Some just need his and hers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

samrs said:


> Two Directv remotes set to RF will work fine.


hah, yup, that's correct. I guess I forgot about that when I posted above. :lol:


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

samrs said:


> The same way you set up the first one. The satellite receiver will only display the directions once though, so you have to memorize or write them down or program all the remotes at the same time. Some folks have multiple tv's working off one DVR with RF remotes at each tv. Some just need his and hers.


Thanks, that's why I was confused since the second remote is only working in IR mode the DVR wasn't responding.


----------



## Earguy (May 14, 2012)

OK, so I've ordered two RF remotes, and will program them at the same time. Thanks guys, let me know if there's anything else I'm missing!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Earguy said:


> OK, so I've ordered two RF remotes, and will program them at the same time. Thanks guys, let me know if there's anything else I'm missing!


Welcome to DBSTalk.com BTW!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Earguy said:


> OK, so I've ordered two RF remotes, and will program them at the same time. Thanks guys, let me know if there's anything else I'm missing!


Once you have one RF remote and receiver in RF mode, put them aside, just do the following on second or third RF remotes:

1. dtv, av1, or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of Receiver ID#(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## Earguy (May 14, 2012)

Follow-up: Got both remotes (RC65RBX), programmed them, it's all good. Edmund, your instructions were flawless. Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## ekkoville (Aug 27, 2011)

Earguy, 

Just curious what kind of range you're getting with the RF. I'm thinking of a similar setup only two rooms being fed from one receiver. 

Also, does the ir still work for the TV volume?


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Not to thread jack, but I have a Harmony 880 unopened. Will it work with the HR34?

Thanks!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have a Harmony 880 unopened. Will it work with the HR34?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, in IR mode.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> Yes, in IR mode.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Yes, in IR mode.


Not 100% correct. You can use the RF capabilities of the Harmony 900, and I do. It uses RF to communicate with its repeater which converts the signal to IR to communicate with your devices.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

True, but the 880 isn't RF. In any case the DVR must be in IR mode to work with any universal besides Xsight regardless of whether the remote is RF or not. 

Also the OP should use the HR20 profile because others were incomplete last time I checked.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> True, but the 880 isn't RF.


You're right. I thought he was asking about the 900 for some reason. :lol:


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

ekkoville said:


> Also, does the ir still work for the TV volume?


Yes, of course it does. It just needs to be programed by the user.

Some folks get different results on RF range depending on any number of factors, you just need to step out on a limb an check it out.


----------

